# Here is our little Annabelle



## Suzie (May 12, 2007)

Annabelle is a tiny thing, and looks to be a darker gray/black than her mom, Sasha. Sasha has brown stripe and tassel and Annabelle's looks black. Dad is a black/white spotted so maybe that has something to do with it. But, whatever, we just love her




:


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2007)

Ooooohhhhhhh!!! She is so adorable



:



:



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 12, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]What a doll



:



:



: Hey Jill....dont you think you should add a donkey? :bgrin :lol:



: Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (May 12, 2007)

Annabelle is a real cuttie!!!



:



:



:


----------



## Suzie (May 12, 2007)

Thanks!

This is going to be a hard, hard decision. We have always said we wanted to keep our donkey herd small, so all the babies would be sold to help pay for the hay. But we are really considering keeping this little girl. :aktion033:


----------



## MBhorses (May 12, 2007)

: aw

she is so cute. i would be wanting to keep her as well.(what am i saying i want to keep them all, who don't)


----------



## tifflunn (May 12, 2007)

: She is a Sweet Heart



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]She's adorable!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (May 13, 2007)

So very cute.





chico


----------



## Marnie (May 13, 2007)

She is just darling, I love that color. I can just feel how soft and sweet she is, congratulations!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 13, 2007)

Ellie Mae has a twin LOL



: she is just as cute as mine


----------



## Suzie (May 13, 2007)

I agree!



:

And Marnie, she IS SO SOFT and smells so sweet! :bgrin This is our first baby donkey this year, and only our second one ever. We only had one spotted jenny last year.

I hate to sell anything, if I was RICH, I would keep them all. Selfish, huh????LOL!



:


----------



## Denali (May 13, 2007)

Awww, she is so cute!! Welcome to the world Annabelle!!

Vicki


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 13, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Congrats!!!!! She is cute! These baby donkeys are soo much fun!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 13, 2007)

What a little Sweetie



:

Love her color !


----------



## Cara (May 13, 2007)

aw what a heart melting picture



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 13, 2007)

Love her Suzie and look at yet another orb in your barn!



:


----------



## Suzie (May 14, 2007)

Dimimore said:


> Love her Suzie and look at yet another orb in your barn!
> 
> 
> 
> :




I knew you would notice that!! To tell the truth, there were so many orbs around her and Sasha, I had to pick out a pic that you could actually SEE the donkeys, not the orbs. Some were HUGE. But as you know, I take that as a GOOD sign. A blessing from the spirits that this baby will grow well and be healthy and happy...






:

But Mike was a bit disappointed. He wants an "orb-free" pic to take to work to show his friends... :bgrin


----------

